

Ask HN: Is there an honest Hosting Review Site? - martinshen

I know I can scour the forums and HN for host recommendations but that just seems ridiculous. Is there a website out there that is 100% fair for hosting reviews?<p>I've decided that if there isn't one. I'm going to make it.
======
sheraz
This question has come up in one form or another in past threads. I'll answer
here the same as always:

<http://www.webhostingtalk.com>

It is a forum of data-center and webhosting nerds who really take pride in
their work. I use it as a resource for deciding where to put my projects.

I'm a non-premium member there and am always surprised at the quality of
answers and insights I get from members.

